# Attn: Litespeed Owners.......



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Did you finance your Litespeed? If so, was that done by your dealer or Litespeed?

I really want to get excited about it, but then again I don't. Its more like, If I finance a bike will I end up paying for it two or three times before I actually pay for it? I wonder what the interest charges would be.

I just can't decide if I want to wait and pay cash for one or finance. I realize this decision will have to be made by myself, however if any of you financed yours how was that experience?


----------

